# 2012 Scott Gambler



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

anyone have any experience with the new geo. i know the bikes are bombproof but how do the 2012's ride?


----------



## Alazamanza (Feb 21, 2012)

avoid the gambler

theres a reason half the scott dh team run the voltage rather than the "dh" bike


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, because they were women and had special frames (8 inches rear travel)...

Problem is, the Voltage used in the team would be fun dh bike. Unfortunately it's next to impossible to get one. (Unless you get a used one from the team).
Waiting could be the solution. Rumor has it that they have a cheese bike in the making...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

Alazamanza said:


> avoid the gambler
> 
> theres a reason half the scott dh team run the voltage rather than the "dh" bike


Seriously dumb advice.

and uninformed.

The women run custom voltage frames- the mens DH WC team run the gambler.

Brendans now on scott and he is just on the voltage as a playbike, untill the new Scott DH frame is out.

The gambler is a solid frame, nice geo and works very well, but a bit on the heavy side, but not too heavy, just not as light as say a mondraker summum or the Sessions etc.

there is no difference between the 2011 and the 2012 except the colours, so if you can get a cheaper 2011, go for that.

The frame is one of the more durable out there too, you just dont see many busted gamblers, and they are quite popular here in europe, and are often used by folks who abuse them a lot, or so ive seen. I also have a couple of hard riding buddies on these frames, with zero issues.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

thanks dean,it does look like their different for 2012 not drastic changes but less adjustable and slacker 63degHA .well i got a good deal on it so i'll see how it rides soon i just need to get a 10.5 i to i shock.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

there is 100% a new scot DH bike coming but predicted not to be for us mere mortals untill end of season- a season that hasnt even started yet so no sense in holding out for one.

Scott are seriously good at doing the opposite of most others, and hiding the new bike untill its officially revealed.


----------



## Alazamanza (Feb 21, 2012)

*new scott dh bike*

how the hell are they going to hide it??? its going to be on show under their team at every world cup they enter!!!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Pros: Strong (never seen/heard of a broken one)
Very adjustable (HA, travel, CS length?)
Unique, you don't see a lot of them in the US

Cons: Heavy, I don't know exactly but I think it boarders on really heavy
Single pivot will be harsh under braking


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

2012 gambler 20 comes in at just over 41 pounds. so it can be made sub 40 without too much effort. I would like to see this completely new dh bike from them.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The 2012 Gambler is 200+ grams lighter with a lower bb, slacker HA and longer i2i shock. It is basically what the team has been running for the last 2 seasons. Oh and by the way here is a pic of the new bike.










And Brendan riding it down in San Remo.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

well i have a 2012 and it doesn't look like that,hopefully we'll see some clearer pics.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Here ya go:









Ugly as hell if you ask me...


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

gotta keep in mind its still a prototype, I like the idea of the rear suspension, seems like a smooth progression. I imagine the final product will be a little different, but it looks like a good proof of concept.


----------



## philly56 (Dec 19, 2007)

On the 2012 gamblers (not the 'new' one above) is it recommended to run a particular size chainring? I've heard that a 36t is best because of the location of the pivots but have just built mine up with a 34. Anybody have good information about this?


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

I just missed my last chance at a 2012 gambler in size long, (all sold out for the year  ) but now I'm looking forward to seeing the production version of that prototype gambler at the end of this season. Although the links in the front triangle do look a little busy, I bet it rides really well. Big fan of 1 piece swingarm.


----------

